# Hello



## BenBAC (Jun 17, 2008)

:lol: Hello

Just joined forum but have owned Blue 2004 3.2 V6 DSG for 6 months and its great.

Will get some pics added soon

Like the look of the forum, some good info around hope to get some useful advice


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome best advice join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

